# Getting a mortgage without ILR



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

My partner and I are planning to buy a house together, using our joint income. My partner is a British citizen and I have leave to remain as a partner for 2.5 years (recently granted). I have been in the UK for 26 months now.

Does anyone have any experience with getting a mortgage while on FLR(M)? I realise it is going to be difficult to get a mortgage with my income considered as I don't have ILR but hopefully there is a way.


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

I am on my first 2.5 yrs and paying off mortgage. 
It all depends on the bank. They should have a requirement for how long it is left on your visa. I went with Santander. It asked for 18 months if I remember correctly. You are in a good position as you just renewed yours and have loads left before ILR. Good luck.


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I just checked out Santander and their mortgage lending criteria for non-eea nationals says they require ILR if the LTV ratio is greater than 75% and unfortunately we have 85% at best. 

I met with Halifax and they said I needed 2.5 years remaining on my visa... They didn't seem to care that it isn't really possible for partner visas :/


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I would wait to have ILR and then you'll be ok.


----------



## Svetik (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi, 

We are in a similar situation with my husband. We have spoken to a mortgage advisor and he mentioned that we would be able to borrow, but the rates will be higher. Ideally we would like to jointly be on the mortgage contract, but it seems more expensive that a mortgage already is by default. If it is just one person, would it cause any problems when applying for ILR? Why did we not apply jointly?


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

We haven't finalised our mortgage as yet but we have a decision in principal. We used a broker who advised that there are lenders who will lend to people in our situation (FLR) - he mentioned Nat West & Yorkshire Building Society. We're just waiting for our FLR(M) application to be processed/completed and we'll then hopefully proceed with buying a bigger home in our joint names.


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

melford said:


> We haven't finalised our mortgage as yet but we have a decision in principal. We used a broker who advised that there are lenders who will lend to people in our situation (FLR) - he mentioned Nat West & Yorkshire Building Society. We're just waiting for our FLR(M) application to be processed/completed and we'll then hopefully proceed with buying a bigger home in our joint names.


Thanks for the info. Could you keep me posted on whether everything goes okay with your mortgage application? I am going through Principality Building Society (I think they are only in Wales though) and they would accept me provided there were at least 2 years remaining on my visa. Since I got my partner visa a month ago, I have 5 months to find a house and make our application! If we don't find something we like in that time, I might see if Yorkshire Building Society or Nat West would consider me!


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

Just tried Yorkshire building society. They are fine with the limited leave to remain, but require a maximum LTV of 75%, so that doesn't apply in my situation.


----------

